

Show HN: Homebildr – Floorplan Editor and Photo Sharing Tool - schmidtc
http://homebildr.com

======
richardbrevig
The site design looks great. I've been curious about one of these systems for
a while. I clicked to get started, and was greeted with a signup screen. Maybe
I'm not your early adopter, but I stopped there. I wanted to see how the
system really worked before I started giving you my personal information.
Something you may want to consider.

~~~
schmidtc
Thanks for the feedback. You can checkout the existing homes (below the fold)
without signing up, but you have the sign up to access the editor. What would
you want to do before signing up?

~~~
richardbrevig
I was thinking I'd like to actually see the editor in action. So I could use
it myself (and you just don't let me save my work without an account).
Honestly, as I'm thinking about this, a demo video or something showing me how
easy it would be to use would solve this. I remember the programs from 10+
years ago and didn't find them easy to use. Granted, I'm not ready to
"purchase" just yet. So, if I was closer to actually needing the program then
I may be more willing to sign up to test it out. I'm a few months out from
creating a directory that could use the floorplans.

